# Brahms Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60 part 3



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*This is a part of Quarto Quartet's concert in the Grand Bulgaria Hall; 1 March 2011 (Live recording). Johannes Brahms - Piano Quartet in C minor Op. 60 "Werther" Ivan Penchev (violin), Tatyana Todorova (viola), Stoyan Bozhkov (cello) and Darina Vassileva (piano)*

Not the best sound, but a very nice performance

mvt 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

